# Free to a good home - Bolt 500GB



## Liz T (Aug 22, 2021)

Update - GONE!

I just canceled cable so now I have an extra used Tivo Bolt (500GB, made in 2017). Comes with three remote controls and two power adapters. Plus, a Vox remote control (never used because it doesn't seem to work with the Bolt).

I have a second Bolt - same model - not currently working. It worked up until last week. When I plugged it in to reset it, I got four flashing lights. If you want it for some reason, I will include it as well.

I'd love to send one or both of these to someone who could use it/them. I'll even pay shipping! (U.S. addresses only.) Does NOT include lifetime service. First person to PM me an address takes it.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Liz T said:


> I just canceled cable so now *I have an extra used Tivo Bolt* (500GB, made in 2017). Comes with three remote controls and two power adapters. Plus, a Vox remote control (never used because it doesn't seem to work with the Bolt).
> 
> *I have a second Bolt - same model - not currently working*. It worked up until last week. When I plugged it in to reset it, I got *four flashing lights*. If you want it for some reason, I will include it as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Liz ,

I'd be interested in one or both if they have lifetime. My retirement income can't afford $550 to buy lifetime from TiVo. 

I have 8 Roamios, 4 with lifetime and 4 without that I bought for spare parts, all bought either on sale, refurbished or used (across several years), to keep costs down. I try to help others troubleshoot problems with their TiVo units and it would be nice to have a Bolt 'patient' to experiment with. I know how to troubleshoot 'four flashing lights' so it would be fun to see if what I've learned by reading here actually works (My Roamios have never had 'four flashing lights', "Knock Wood!"). 

EDIT: Since you're new here, to introduce myself, I'm a "Senior Citizen", retired and have been 'tinkering' with technology my entire life. Thus my profile label "Old Tinkerer!". I've written various FAQs and put up 'now defunct' Yahoo Groups on subjects / technology that I was personally researching at the time (RCA CED Players, ReplayTVs (5xxx), Rechargeable Batteries (NiCd and NiMh), X-10 Home Automation, GPS 'modification', etc...) and felt "_After investing all of these hours in research, why not share this information with others..._". 

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Liz T (Aug 22, 2021)

ClearToLand said:


> Thank you Liz ,
> 
> I'd be interested in one or both if they have lifetime. My retirement income can't afford $550 to buy lifetime from TiVo.
> 
> ...


Hi there! Unfortunately neither of these have lifetime. You'd have to have cable (they work with cable cards) and a Tivo subscription. Nice to meet you!


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Liz T said:


> Hi there! Unfortunately neither of these have lifetime. You'd have to have cable (they work with cable cards) and a Tivo subscription. Nice to meet you!


I have FiOS / cable and understand completely how TiVo subscriptions work. 

If no one else asks for them, please, if you can, weigh a Bolt and its power plug (I can weigh my own remotes) and I'll check my old UPS account and see what the $$ will be for 1 or 2 Bolts, with 1, 2, 3, 4 remotes and I'll E-Mail you a prepaid shipping label.

Sound OK to you?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Liz T said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> 
> The power plugs weigh 7 oz each. The Tivos both weigh 1 lb, 13 5/8 ounces.
> 
> My email address is lemonbar at Gmail.


I have a few other 'Tasks' already planned for today and I have to dig out my UPS logon and password so I'll send you a message either here or gmail as to what / when / where. Do you have the original boxes? Could I bother you to weigh them? I would 'guess' a pound or two but the closer I get without actually seeing the items I'm shipping the better. 

Thanks Liz!


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Liz T,

I commend you for giving away the Bolts.  It's not worth the effort trying to sell them when they don't have Lifetime. 

I have a white Bolt 500GB myself, bought in April 2016 and removed from daily duty in December 2018, replaced by a refurb Roamio OTA with All In (Lifetime) for $250. The factory hard drive on the Bolt might have 2 grand total weeks of actual use, as I used a Seagate 4TB drive during its main time of service. I decided to just keep it as a de facto signal meter to use with a Channel Master Flatenna and small tv in case someone I know wants to cut the cord and needs an assessment of whether or not an indoor antenna will truly work in their house (don't have to fiddle with their tv equipment). Using that signal meter and watching how the signal strength peaks and where the strength settles down to allows me to tell someone whether or not that setup is feasible for them and what channels they can expect to receive reliably. I've been an fan of how radio, tv, antennas, computers and electronics work since childhood.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Liz T said:


> ...Just let me know whenever. Thank you!


I left you a Private Message Monday evening Aug 23 at 8:09 PM EDT. Randomly checking your Profile, it appears that you have logged on at least once, maybe twice, since then, but haven't replied.

Isn't there a little '*Red #1*' on the '*Inbox*' in the top right-hand corner of your screen?  TTYS...


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Can I ask why you cancelled cable and who your going with. We are having so many problems with spectrum and our Bolt which has a lifetime so I hate to have to sell it but Spectrum is driving us nuts and we've had problems with tuning adapter signals it's been ongoing we got a different bolt did the same thing Error 53 no signal on this channel when Spectrum said our signal is good. But it's been an on going thing for months and as much as I love Tivo and have had them since the very 1st single tuner one it may be time to leave. The latest is their coming out tonight because they took our tuning adapter last time and 2 days later brought us one back and it quit working the other night so my husband called for them to send a hit to it they said oh we don't have it registered on your account it's listed as missing or stolen when he gave then the serial number. Than our card came unpaired. It's been a mess with them they took our POE Tivo Mocha Filters last time which we got compensated for those.

But anyway I just was curious what else is good and similar to Tivo. We tried You Tube TV but it's missing channels we like. Hulu Live doesn't have all the ones we like neither. We're looking at Direct TV Stream with their unlimited Cloud DVR and we don't want to access it through Roku cause I hate the Roku remote they have a little android box and remote we would rent out. Or Spectrum has this enhanced DVR that they don't make anymore and they offered me a promotion to stay. So I guess will see what happens after Spectrum gets here. We may just keep them and use our Bolt for another year cause of the discount their giving us for 1 year.


----------



## Liz T (Aug 22, 2021)

Rose4uKY said:


> Can I ask why you cancelled cable and who your going with. We are having so many problems with spectrum and our Bolt which has a lifetime so I hate to have to sell it but Spectrum is driving us nuts and we've had problems with tuning adapter signals it's been ongoing we got a different bolt did the same thing Error 53 no signal on this channel when Spectrum said our signal is good. But it's been an on going thing for months and as much as I love Tivo and have had them since the very 1st single tuner one it may be time to leave. The latest is their coming out tonight because they took our tuning adapter last time and 2 days later brought us one back and it quit working the other night so my husband called for them to send a hit to it they said oh we don't have it registered on your account it's listed as missing or stolen when he gave then the serial number. Than our card came unpaired. It's been a mess with them they took our POE Tivo Mocha Filters last time which we got compensated for those.
> 
> But anyway I just was curious what else is good and similar to Tivo. We tried You Tube TV but it's missing channels we like. Hulu Live doesn't have all the ones we like neither. We're looking at Direct TV Stream with their unlimited Cloud DVR and we don't want to access it through Roku cause I hate the Roku remote they have a little android box and remote we would rent out. Or Spectrum has this enhanced DVR that they don't make anymore and they offered me a promotion to stay. So I guess will see what happens after Spectrum gets here. We may just keep them and use our Bolt for another year cause of the discount their giving us for 1 year.


Hi Rose!
Oh those tuning adapters are the WORST!! The main thing keeping us with Spectrum was sports. I think something changed, and now my husband can get the sports he needs (LOL) by upgrading from regular Hulu to Hulu Live (bundled with EPSN+ and Disney+).

We have a Roku (I don't mind the little remote). We also have Netflix, Amazon Prime, and HBO. So getting rid of Spectrum didn't really save us a load of money with all those other services, but any little bit helps. (Plus, no tuning adapter! And less equipment overall is nice.)

We haven't been using the DVR features much in the last couple years. Most of the shows we like are streaming, so there was no need. So it made sense to move on. I really liked my Tivos over the years too. Good luck figuring out your situation. It's quite a pain these days!

Liz


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Liz T said:


> Hi Rose!
> Oh those tuning adapters are the WORST!! The main thing keeping us with Spectrum was sports. I think something changed, and now my husband can get the sports he needs (LOL) by upgrading from regular Hulu to Hulu Live (bundled with EPSN+ and Disney+).
> 
> We have a Roku (I don't mind the little remote). We also have Netflix, Amazon Prime, and HBO. So getting rid of Spectrum didn't really save us a load of money with all those other services, but any little bit helps. (Plus, no tuning adapter! And less equipment overall is nice.)
> ...


Thanks! you won't believe the problems we've been having it's been a nightmare with Spectrum but we love Tivo and we record alot of stuff. We've had ongoing problems and with our Roamio we never had issues and my husband said we should of never bought the Tivo Bolt and he thinks their is a tuner messed up in it cause of our constant error V53 no signal on this channel problem. Tivo let us get a refurb for $99 it did the same thing. If they would let us transfer our Lifetime Sub we would consider seeing if the edge is better but they won't budge even though I've been a 20 year customer and we had problems with the Bolt ever since we had it. My husband read people had problems with the Edge too. But anyway thanks for the repky.

But we tried You Tube TV and it was missing all the Hallmark Channels plus one of our favorites AXS TV. We get Hulu with ads I think Disney Plus and ESPN Plus free with Verizon Wireless. I was going to look into Hulu Love and then Fed-Ex showed up just now with not 1 but for some reason 2 tuning adapters it's crazy. We finally got all up and running and Spectrum offered us a deal for a year $25 cheaper than what we are paying for everything we have landline and internet and we now have HBO and Showtime and on the website it says NFL Football. That usually cost like 240 she said for that plan and were paying 189 so I am sticking with it for 1 more year. And I wanted HBO for a certain show so I ok now. But thanks. I'll still look into to Hulu Live and it's channels in case we have problems again.

I turned on the TV from being idle and it was a black screen and this time said error 257 or 252 I think. Only way to fix it is by channeling up and down it's crazy. Spectrum also is giving us Encore and Starz for a year and giving me $50 off for a year so were sticking with them for now.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hickoryw (Dec 6, 2008)

If they're still available I'd love to have them. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Hickoryw said:


> If they're still available I'd love to have them. I'll PM you my address.


Sorry. I have them now.  Preparing for 'Experiments'...


----------



## Hickoryw (Dec 6, 2008)

ClearToLand said:


> Sorry. I have them now.  Preparing for 'Experiments'...


Cool. Couldn't tell by the thread if they'd been claimed. Happy tinkering.


----------

